
Hello Cloud: Windows Azure brings Microsoft into the cloud - martinsz
http://venturebeat.com/2008/10/27/windows-azure-brings-microsoft-into-the-cloud/
======
tdoggette
I'm less interested in MS press fluff than in what exactly Azure is. Is it
just modified Windows Server (and if so, what version)? Does it entail using
space on MS servers? Is it closer to hosting, or .NET, or Google Apps?

------
ram1024
lol "windows azure"

does that remind anyone of the blue epic fail screen or is it just me?

strata was a better name. more symbolic too

